# Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane and Lie Nielsen Blade?



## Deltarich (Nov 6, 2008)

I was reading an article posted by Marc Spagnuolo on the merits of the low angle jack. I am already the happy owner of a Veritas model but noted Marc referring to a " Blade #4. A 90-degree blade for scraping tasks. It essentially turns the jack plane into a scraping plane." I had been toying with the thought of adding a scraper to my arsenal and immediately thought this might be a great fit. So a couple questions to those with the knowledge?

Does anybody have any experience with this blade that they would be willing to share?

Does anybody know if a LN blade fit in a Veritas plane?

Thanks.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't the beauty of the low-angle plane that you can grind whatever angle you want on your blade? Don't try to shove in a Lie-Nielsen blade, just get a second Veritas blade and grind it to 90 degrees, installed.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You'd probably do well to grind a micro-bevel of 50 degrees
and try that out. That's a 62 degree cutting angle on
a low angle plane and about equivalent to the steepest
angles found in British infill smoothers. The steeper
you go the harder the plane will be to push and 
the iron will dull faster too but the wildest grain
can be planed with an iron ground thus.

A real scraping plane works on a different principle. 
A Stanley No. 80 cabinet scraper or equivalent is
an excellent value. They are most useful tools.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I was reading an article posted by Marc Spagnuolo on the merits of the low angle jack. I am already the happy owner of a Veritas model but noted Marc referring to a " Blade #4. A 90-degree blade for scraping tasks. It essentially turns the jack plane into a scraping plane." I had been toying with the thought of adding a scraper to my arsenal and immediately thought this might be a great fit. So a couple questions to those with the knowledge?
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this blade that they would be willing to share?
> 
> ...


Plane blades come in standard sizes, sometimes thickness can be a problem with older planes but the unanswered question why LN in a LV plane? From my experience recent LV irons come ready to use, LN do not. LV offers three different irons, LN one.

I agree, 80s are cheap and for most uses better.


----------



## Deltarich (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks all. You have sold me on an 80!


----------

